# A few pig stickers / camp knives



## Razor Blade (Apr 24, 2012)

Here are a few that i just finished up. They are made from a farriers file, thats used to trim and shape horses' feet. I took out the temper ,then i surfaced ground them to remove the file teeth,  drilled and ground them ,re-applied the heat-treat, and then installed the handles, and ground a false edge on the top of the blade just in the front.
 The sheaths will be finished up next week.The blades are 9 inches with an overall length of 14 inches. They look heavy , but are as light as a feather , almost. I ground them with a big 'ol 14 inch hollow grinding wheel to help remove a lot of weight from them . These are great for a camp knife or a pig sticker.Thanks for looking . Scott


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 24, 2012)

They look great Scott...I've got a few dozen farriers rasps I've been thinking of trying to make knives and hawks out of.  Need a forge and some time...Anvils I have already!


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 24, 2012)

They are looking great Scott, love that huge hollow grind.  

John I.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 24, 2012)

Fantastic look to them!  Nice work Scott!


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 24, 2012)

Man, that's a lot of steel on the floor!
Lookin good Scott.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 24, 2012)

For some reason when you take the heat treat out of it BEFORE you gring them , they do not spark near as bad, or try to set the shop on fire.


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 24, 2012)

Those turned out real nice love that orange G10


----------



## john costa (Apr 25, 2012)

I like 'em


----------



## tedsknives (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful work Scott


----------



## arcame (Apr 25, 2012)

sweet..    nice ones scott   how bout some pics of the "fish scale side"


----------



## Redbow (Apr 25, 2012)

Those are some great looking Knives.


----------



## wooddog (Apr 25, 2012)

Those are awesome


----------



## RLo (Apr 25, 2012)

I like'em a lot!


----------



## nkbigdog (Apr 25, 2012)

As always great job Scott!! When are we going to see the new shop addition??


----------



## wooddog (Apr 25, 2012)

I would like to see the new shop also. What did you add to it.


----------



## papa bear 1969 (Apr 25, 2012)

I was just wondering if you sell them and if so how much?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2012)

Those are awesome! I love the handle on the middle one!


----------



## throwdown (Apr 25, 2012)

With friends like you, my son will have to go to college in Florida!!! I'm going broke Scott, please stop!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 25, 2012)

arcame said:


> sweet..    nice ones scott   how bout some pics of the "fish scale side"



I will get a pic when i get home from work this evening Patrick.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 25, 2012)

wooddog said:


> I would like to see the new shop also. What did you add to it.



I will , maybe next week , should be ready to start taking some pics of the  shop. I added a 15 x 24 to the back of the shop , for a leather room on one side ,its about a 15 x 14 . The rest of it about a 10 x 14 is a reloading room , office , get-away room, man cave , you get the picture, just a " somewhere to hide " room. These two rooms are gonna be as dust free as i can make them.The doors are sealedto help also. 


Papa bear , i sent you a pm. 



Thank you gentlemen for the good words. Scott


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 25, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 26, 2012)

Scott very nice .I like them all


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 26, 2012)

RT , and all of you other fine folks thank you for the comments on my knives.


----------



## godogs57 (Apr 27, 2012)

They look good....love making knives from farrier's rasps! They always turn out nice don't they?


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes sir they do. Those you posted awhile back made me want to go ahead and do something with the files i had. Scott


----------

